
Earth’s nearest possible habitable planet discovered in Alpha Centauri system - Thorondor
https://www.siliconrepublic.com/innovation/alpha-centauri-nearest-planet
======
nerdponx
Having grown up playing Sid Meyer's Alpha Centauri, this article is especially
exciting

